# Think something is wrong...



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

I have 4 guppies and 6 Zebra Danio's (Glofish). The Glofish and two of the guppies are very active and doing well, but my other two guppies won't leave the top corner of the tank. I am not sure what is wrong with them. Anyone have any suggestions? They are still alive and moving their fins, every once in awhile they will move from the corner of the the tank to where the filter is. Are they sick? I have only had them for a week.

My tank is 29 gallons. Ph is 8.2 (has been since I put the water in) Ammonia: 0.25, Nitrate 0, Nitrate 5.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Your ammonia is spiking, which means the tank isn't cycled yet, but it looks like the cycle is beginning with the presence of nitrates. Small fish can be extra sensitive to it. Do a small water change, about 25%, then check your water again in the morning. You're looking for an ammonia reading of 0.0 and a nitrate reading of anything really, so long as nitrates are present and ammonia is not. It should come soon. Whatever you do, don't change the filter.

As soon as the ammonia settles, the fish should come around and be active again.

You also have high pH for small fish. Guppies are pretty tough and should handle it. I'm not sure about the danios though. You might want to consider DIY CO2 injection. It's pretty easy and keeps the pH down. It also makes a tank very plant friendly which helps keep your nitrates from getting out of control.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^+1 also, I suggest adding an air stone if you don't already have it


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Ooh, that too. Airstones are a great idea. Put it on the opposite side from the filter intake to keep your water flowing in the stale areas of the tank too.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

I did a 50% water change yesterday but it didn't seem to help, should I do another one today? I have live plants and an airstone. Where do I get Co2 injections?


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is a good thread about setting up a basic CO2 system. I have a single bottle for my 10 gal, and I just put in 2 cups of sugar and 1 package of yeast and I change it when I change the water at the end of the week. It is simple, sits right behind the tank, and it really helps the pH and plant health.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

If you got the .25 ammonia reading this morning, yes, I would do another 25% change today. If the ammonia reading wasn't from this morning, then I'd do an ammonia reading before changing.

Anything up around .25 will start to make the fish sick, though it isn't a death sentence yet. Your mission is to keep it below .25, even if you're doing small changes every day until the cycle completes. It should be soon. Once the cycle starts to kick in, it is usually a day or two before it fully settles.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Also, for the DIY CO2, I use a fat gatorade bottle for the gas trap bottle with only water in it. It has a big lid for drilling holes in, and it is sturdy. I also didn't need to use caulk. I don't have any leaks.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

When I did fish in cycles for my tanks, I did a 25 percent water change every other day and fed every fourth day to keep the ammonia levels down. even at .25, that level is enough to cause tissue damage to the fish, but not death.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ph of 8.2 is fine for guppies. I wouldn't mess with diy co2 till the tank settles. An ammonia reading of .25 isn't to bad, but don't know what your nitrites are as you have nitrates listed twice. Can you give us that info please. 

How long has the tank been setup? Are you using liquid or strips to test your water? Strips can be very inaccurate.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

susankat said:


> Ph of 8.2 is fine for guppies. I wouldn't mess with diy co2 till the tank settles. An ammonia reading of .25 isn't to bad, but don't know what your nitrites are as you have nitrates listed twice. Can you give us that info please.
> 
> How long has the tank been setup? Are you using liquid or strips to test your water? Strips can be very inaccurate.


Oops, did realize I listed nitrates twice. my nitrIte level is at 0, NitrAtes at 5. The tank has been setup for 3 weeks and I just introduced the fish about 4 days ago. I have been using an API Master water tester (liquid).


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep an eye on the glofish too. Even if they are genetically modified, they are still zebra danios. Zebras, when bored, have been known to run at male guppies, whose fins give them something to do. When in trouble, a fish goes to the top corner.
It could be behavioral, to go with the ammonia reading.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

I never thought about them being bullied. I need to learn more about fish behavior. I am still new at this. I do have one Danio that seems to like to chase. Is this bullying or is it fun for them?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

it's aggression


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmm....What should I do about the aggression? Do I have to decide between the Danio's and the Guppies or will they learn to co-exist?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Usually, if you have 6-8 danios, even an aggressive male will be perfectly satisfied within the social group. 
Domestic form guppies are a common target for a lot of fish. The type of fins we have given them have nothing natural to them, and they draw the curiosity of faster fish. They seem to be tasty, on top of it all. Since they produce so much unnatural drag, the fish are already often swimming nose up, trying to deal with the weight of their own tails. They can't do what a naturally shaped fish would do, run or whack back.
Betta splendens will also be picked on by fast fish, although they can still spin around and hammer an attacker. Guppies have been inbred into being beautiful waddlers.
They also tend to run to corners in well-filtered tanks - what would be a normal invigorating, healthy water flow to most streamlined fish, or to a wild guppy is a chore to battle through for a longfin. They are exhausted by normal levels of current.
Meanwhile, danios, built like torpedos, need a current to be happy and peaceful.


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

co2 injection sounds a little over the top. How about trying a piece of driftwood in the tank to naturally bring down the ph?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unearthed said:


> co2 injection sounds a little over the top. How about trying a piece of driftwood in the tank to naturally bring down the ph?


I agree. Adding CO2 only to lower the ph is just not a good idea. If you have plants and that is what you want to do, different maybe.

I think the fish you have will adjust fine to your ph. Just ensure you drip acclimate when you add new fish.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I missed the comment on pH way back at the top. That's a perfectly good pH for a guppy, a fish that evolved over limestone in the Carribean. It's not far off their natural water conditions. They come from a region where most water runs at pH 7.8 or so. 8.2 is very acceptable for them.
Glofish are so far divorced form nature their natural habitat is a petri dish, but they are incredibly adaptable fish. There is no reason to mess with or worry about pH with those fish.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, if he has a planted tank, CO2 doesn't hurt, and it really isn't hard to manage, and it has the bonus effect of keeping pH down in high alkaline tanks.


----------

